# LOTR armor



## Corvus (Jun 2, 2004)

Does anyone out there know what that dress-like garmet that Eomer wears in the LOTR is called? I think it looks really cool and was wondering if such a garmet could found on a male character in Ultima online and in other such fantasy based games. Please if anyone knows what that garmet is called please let me know right away!!!


----------

